# Who would you trade Stack for?



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

If the oppurtunity comes this summer, just who would u trade Stack for. (Reasonable trade ideas please! No Stack for Dwight Howard trades or tissue boxes...)


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Hmm, we want someone who will attack the basket on a constant basis maybe package him and KVH to Boston for Paul Pierce? A reasonable one though would be Lamar Odom? He plays 3 and 4 so he'd be perfect as a back up for Dirk and Howard


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Hmm, we want someone who will attack the basket on a constant basis maybe package him and KVH to Boston for Paul Pierce? A reasonable one though would be Lamar Odom? He plays 3 and 4 so he'd be perfect as a back up for Dirk and Howard


yeah, im hoping if the odom deal goes then u guys can have daniels play backup sg, and odom as a backup pf or sf.

For me, the players i would be targeting in a stack trade are:
korver
odom
Finley:angel:
Crawford
Simmons
Maggete
Posey
Haslem
Caron butler
Mike Miller
kurt Thomas




I know Posey and Haslem were two guys that really killed u but that doesnt mean they arent worth a shot. And i know these a lot of these guys are hard to get but its not impossible.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Any chance of getting Livingston?

I doubt it.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Livingston? I wish. I really like Caron Butler, he's a good fit.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

The Future7 said:


> Livingston? I wish. I really like Caron Butler, he's a good fit.


 Great offense right there, you see him in that series? DAMN!


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I like Caron too, but my favorite team in the East is the Wiz, so I dont want to take one of their good players, lol. I will just be happy to see Stack go, I dont care who we get for him, as long as the abillity is about even, and its not an old guy.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Not sure.... I remember people used to compare him to MJ a while ago.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

package Stack for Stephen JAckson and throw some spare parts in there like Harrison or Foster.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I hate Stephen Jackson but i'll take him if he comes of the bench.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

No way in hell he starts if he gets sent in here


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> package Stack for Stephen JAckson and throw some spare parts in there like Harrison or Foster.


no way jackson is almost as bad as stack.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Stack's good. Why you hatin on him?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

da1nonly said:


> Stack's good. Why you hatin on him?


This is just a bunch of fans trying to "improve" Dallas. If there is room for improvement, Dallas should take it.

If Suns approached Dallas and offered Diaw for Stack, would you take it?

It's not so much hate, it's more improving the team.

:cheers:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Stack is your toughest player, why would you trade him? No way in hell do you get Odom for him especially to come off of the bench.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> Stack is your toughest player, why would you trade him? No way in hell do you get Odom for him especially to come off of the bench.


That's why he's one of A.J.'s favorite.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> This is just a bunch of fans trying to "improve" Dallas. If there is room for improvement, Dallas should take it.
> 
> If Suns approached Dallas and offered Diaw for Stack, would you take it?
> 
> ...


I dont think you can improve all that much. This team was probably the best you could get for some time.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Keep Stack unless you get a better shooter, younger player but who has expierence and I highly doubt that will happen.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> Stack is your toughest player, why would you trade him? No way in hell do you get Odom for him especially to come off of the bench.


Jho is our toughest player, the guy could break his leg, hed just put some tape and tussin on it and come back out to play.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Howard is our toughest player. You saw guys saw him play through that ankle injury. Plus he takes a lot of hits. Harris too, or maybe he is just reckless.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Well that may be true about Howard but Stackhouse has the most mental toughness on your squad. He's the captain.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Howard also likes to yank his shorts down mid game while lined up for free throws. Thats all I need to know.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> Well that may be true about Howard but Stackhouse has the most mental toughness on your squad. He's the captain.


Nah, Dirk is the only captain.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> Nah, Dirk is the only captain.


Stack *IS* the captain of the bench, according to AJ.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Nah that dont count to me lol. I wonder how people feel when Stack tells "I'm the captain of the bench"
Oh I see now, since he's the captain of the bench, they all play bad just like their leader.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> Nah that dont count to me lol. I wonder how people feel when Stack tells "I'm the captain of the bench"
> Oh I see now, since he's the captain of the bench, they all play bad just like their leader.


*Lead by example.*


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Stack's great. You guys all gave him a hard time all season long, but really, when you take him off our bench...think about it. Who do we really have? The only person with real national identification is Devin Harris because of his insane SA series...we talk about being deep...defensively sure, but offensively? Only Stack can provide instant offense, probably better than Dirk (not as a player, just instantly putting up points, Dirk needs space...nobody's going to tell me he's a slasher after that series), thanks to his slashing...


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

But Harris is a starter now


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

Take Greg Ogden out of college and put him on the mavs! :clap:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I would try and move Stack and slide Daniels into his role. Maybe get a backup power forward or backup 2. Daniels is an awesome player and overrall better the Stack at this point.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

^^Hell yea^^ Oden will be nasty.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Keep Stackhouse and start Daniels. There will be less pressure on Stackhouse if Daniels starts and plays 30+ minutes a game, so i think Stackhouse can actually have a better if Daniels is consistent with his minutes.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Im holding hope for some KVH/Stack deal for Iverson...but I like Peirce too...Ill take any SG who can perform as a number 1 option...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Im holding hope for some KVH/Stack deal for Iverson...but I like Peirce too...Ill take any SG who can perform as a number 1 option...


Iverson in the Dallas Mavericks?? He is in love with the Sixers.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

t1no said:


> Iverson in the Dallas Mavericks?? He is in love with the Sixers.


 But they aren't in love with him. Anyways, he might fit in here better than most people would think. Terry used to be a baby AI, a tweener who only cared to score. AJ turned him into a good scoring point guard. AI is like Jason Terry times 2. I think if anybody can help Iverson become less selfish, it's AJ. I think they'd have a great relationship. 

But it's not happening.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> This is just a bunch of fans trying to "improve" Dallas. If there is room for improvement, Dallas should take it.
> 
> If Suns approached Dallas and offered Diaw for Stack, would you take it?
> 
> ...


Thank you. And this team might have to improve in case they have a rematch with a team like Miami.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> But they aren't in love with him. Anyways, he might fit in here better than most people would think. Terry used to be a baby AI, a tweener who only cared to score. AJ turned him into a good scoring point guard. AI is like Jason Terry times 2. I think if anybody can help Iverson become less selfish, it's AJ. I think they'd have a great relationship.
> 
> But it's not happening.


Iverson and Dirk in the same team with all the young players in the Mavericks that have the ability to average 15+ points a game? I don't think so, unless he knows his role and that Dirk is the man.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Hmm, we want someone who will attack the basket on a constant basis maybe package him and KVH to Boston for Paul Pierce? A reasonable one though would be Lamar Odom? He plays 3 and 4 so he'd be perfect as a back up for Dirk and Howard


:rofl:

PAUL PIERCE? Are you series?

:rotf:

Lamar Odom? Why the hell would the Lakers trade Odom for KVH/Stack when we turned down Ron Artest? Besides, if there is one position the Lakers are set for years to come, its the SG, we don't really need a good backup to Kobe with him playing 42+ minutes a game.

Odom would be a starter if he played for the Mavericks.

All of you should be more realistic.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

t1no said:


> Iverson and Dirk in the same team with all the young players in the Mavericks that have the ability to average 15+ points a game? I don't think so, unless he knows his role and that Dirk is the man.


If we do get Iverson, It might not be necessarily a bad thing if he's actually the man. I know in theory it just seems sacreligous to have Dirk as "no.2", but there's not reason they can't be 1 and 1a. I think in the pressure spots, it'd be good to have a guy like AI step up, because honestly, Dirk hasn't been as dependable as a franchise player should be in that regard. I think AJ can tone him down, AI will set aside a few shots for a chance at a ring, and they could coexist.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Stack, KVH for derek fisher and troy murphy



Stack, 2nd pick for Diaw

Stack,1st round pick, for Fisher and Pietrus

Stack, Damp for Simmons, Magliore and Bell

Stack,1st round pick,cash considerations for Arroyo and Turkoglu

Stack, Diop and 2nd round pick for Rashard Lewis and Collison




crazy i know, but im bored.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

t1no said:


> Iverson and Dirk in the same team with all the young players in the Mavericks that have the ability to average 15+ points a game? I don't think so, unless he knows his role and that Dirk is the man.


the problem with the team is that Dirk is the man...Dirk is a just a great 2nd option that is being overhyped...


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> the problem with the team is that Dirk is the man...Dirk is a just a great 2nd option that is being overhyped...



ennk wrong.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

...


----------

